# Lafayette--RC Hobbies Plus



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

We are having our "TEST AND TUNE" Sat. Oct 8 10:00AM untill 5:30PM free to everyone. On road classes are welcome. Our first regular race is Oct 15 with $20.00 going to the winners of any class with 3(three) or more entries. We have a carpet track and AMD timing. Electric only with plenty of pit space. Thanks


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

where is this place @??
you have any pic's of the track??
:thumbsup:


----------



## cw dude (Feb 15, 2011)

do we have rules in place for the mlm class? we discussed some ideas but wasnt sure if anything was set in stone yet.. if u could post them on here that would b great..
thanks..


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

How about some info: location, hours, facilities, classes. When I plan on visiting a track, these are some of the things I need to know. I think other racers do also (IMO).


----------



## cw dude (Feb 15, 2011)

u can call the hobby shop at 17654716088 and ask for larry bennett he is the owner. i not sure of the address of the track he will help u out


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Track info*

The address is 1474 Industrial Drive.
The track is 36ft by 50ft with like new CRC carpet. There are 45 permanent pits and 20 or more additional pits can be set up as needed. Electriciy at all spots.
On-road rules will be the same as Indy, Danville etc. We won't be having any "Lafayette only" rules as I see it right now.
Shop hours are 9-6 6 days, Sun 1-5. The track is open for rent any time the shop is open and closes 30 minutes before the shop closes. Track rent is $6.00 for 2 hours (free Oct 8).
If you have any further questions, please call or e-mail.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good night of racing--Thanks everyone!


----------



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

what nights do you race?


----------



## bigmac87us (Feb 10, 2011)

*Racing tonight!!!!!*

Well there will be a few of us showing up tonight to race the MLM class. Definitely ready to hit the track. See everyone tonight.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Not gonna make it tonight, have to work


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks to be a nice group for Nov 5, hope to see you then


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*New Years Day Trophy race*

Time to start planning. Track will open at 9:00 sharp and racing will start at 12 noon. Trophies for novice, Legends, mini late model, box stock mini sprint ande others. We will race on-road, if there are entries. Hopefully there will be. Some feedback on entries would sure help planning.

The hobby shop will open at 9:00 and we are looking into having food on-site.


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

Count me (Kris Poloncak) in for this race, I came to your new years day race this year and had a great time. I am interested in whatever road classes you will have, last year we raced TA and had a blast. Looking forward to this race...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, Kris--we'll be looking for you! Weekly turnouts are improving, so things are looking up. Some of the racers that had been going out of town are deciding that there really are advantages to racing near home.


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds great, as the date gets closer I will check in with you guys to see what classes are expected. I have almost every possible on road class available so I should be good regardless of what we race. Have a good week...

Kris


----------



## cw dude (Feb 15, 2011)

looks as though rich, jeremy and myself r coming down tonight for some mlm action...


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I have to work tonight, but will be there next weekend.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

We will start at 6:00PM sharp Nov 26


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Separate night for on road*

We have some interest, but need a little more. Please contact us. What night, how often? Every week, twice a month?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I would be up for racing on-road Monday, Wednesday, Thursday or Friday. Going fast and truning left is fun but it would be nice to turn right for a change.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*New years day race*

Hobby shop and pit opens at 9:00 sharp. RACING AT 12:00 NOON PIT SPACE WILL BE TIGHT, COME EARLY!! (but not before 9:00)


----------



## RickV (Dec 3, 2010)

Will there be a class for SCT's? oval or otherwise? Stock Slash or Mod Trucks? What other classes?


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Classes for New Years day race*

It looks like no short course. The 1/10 SC's are a little too big to be much fun on our track and they are pretty hard on carpet. We have tried to encourage 1/16 or 1/18 scale, there isn't much interest here, at least not locally.

Losi mini sprints and late models, legends, and 17.5 touring will be the popular classes.


----------

